# Sticky  So you want an APBT?



## Sadie

"I think I want a Pit Bull. What should I know?"

Be prepared to do extensive research prior to actually bringing a Pit Bull 
into your home. It's the only way to avoid surprises and problems in the 
future. Many a person has brought home a puppy without knowing 
what they are getting in to, regretting it deeply later on. Research will: 
A) prepare you for life with a Pit Bull by giving you an understanding of 
the breed's nature; and B) help you choose a good dog from a breeder 
or rescue since you will have a better idea of what to look for.

You need a lot of time to spend with your Pit Bull. Pit Bulls love to chew! 
Some of them enjoy digging. If they are bored, they will find a way to 
entertain themselves. Moreover, an under exercised dog will have a 
large amount of excess energy that will be utilized in some 
inappropriate way if not channeled properly, be it running around the 
house, jumping on people and play-biting, pacing, and so on.

Early socialization and training--and lots of it--are a MUST with this 
breed. Pit Bulls are very powerful, active animals who must be taught 
their proper place in the home, and how to act around both people and 
other animals. Waiting until a problem develops before taking any sort 
of action is not the way to do things. Once ingrained, problem behaviors 
can be extremely difficult to break. Prevention is easier than treatment. 
Plan on attending a positive training class with your dog.Pit Bulls aren't a "hands-off" breed. 
Plan on training, lots of exercise, 
and plenty of socialization for your 
dog.

Do not get a Pit Bull if you are not prepared to deal with and manage 
dog-aggression and high prey drive. Pit Bulls tend to be prone to 
dog-aggression and are in general a breed with a high prey drive (they 
like to chase/catch small and sometimes not-so-small animals). Early 
training and socialization helps to curb and control these tendencies, 
but there is no "cure" for a dog that is dog-aggressive or possesses 
prey drive - it's all about management. If you are the type who expects 
your dogs to run in a free-for-all pack, likes to visit the off-leash dog 
park, or are squeamish about separating animals when you cannot be 
there to supervise closely, the Pit Bull is not for you.
Pit Bulls are prone to developing dog-aggression and are a high prey drive breed. 
If you have other pets at home, supervision between them and the Pit Bull is a MUST. 
Never leave a Pit Bull unattended with other animals.

Pit Bulls are escape artists! They will casually remove themselves from 
enclosures that would safely harbor just about any other breed. It is 
advisable to have two-fold protection: a topped kennel run in a yard 
surrounded by a privacy fence, for instance.

In some areas, Pit Bull ownership is subject to special rules and 
regulations, such as walking on a leash under a certain length, 
muzzling, insurance, and special housing/kenneling requirements. Other 
areas ban Pit Bulls altogether. Many insurance companies will deny 
home owner's coverage if there is a Pit Bull on the property. Check the 
laws in your area before bringing a dog home, make sure your 
insurance company won't drop you, and learn more about breed specific 
legislation by clicking here. 
In some locations, Pit Bull ownership is subjected to stringent laws, or may even be illegal. 
Some insurance carries will deny coverage if you own a Pit Bull. Know the laws 
in your town and state!

"I think a Pit Bull would be a good match for my lifestyle. Now 
what?"

Assuming you've done all the proper research, know what constitutes a 
good American Pit Bull Terrier, and have come to the conclusion that you 
are indeed up for the responsibility of owning one of these great dogs, 
it is now time to start looking for one of your very own. But what sex 
should you consider? Should you bring home a pup or an adult? And 
where should you get your Pit Bull? Read on!

Does sex matter? Yes and no. If your Pit Bull will be an only-dog, sex is 
merely a personal choice. There are no great behavioral differences in 
this breed between the sexes. Intact males may be a bit more 
territorial, prone to dog-aggression, and dominance issues. Neutering 
at an early age will diminish or outright eliminate the differences. Male 
or female, the choice depends more upon personal preferences and 
sentimentality. If you do have another dog at home, however, it is wise 
to bring home a Pit Bull of the opposite sex. Although dogs of different 
sexes can and do get into fights, dogs of the same sex are more likely 
to fight, fight more often, and fight more seriously.

A puppy may seem the right choice when deciding on what age Pit Bull 
you should acquire. But an adult dog is most likely the wisest choice for 
your first Pit Bull, unless you have a lot of prior experience raising large, 
working and/or terrier breed puppies. Raising any puppy is hard work, 
but Pit Bull pups take the cake. Housebreaking takes a lot of time in the 
first few months, and if you work fulltime, a puppy of any breed is not 
something you should consider. Puppies chew, and soil the house, and 
need a lot of early socialization and training. Socialization is most 
important prior to 16 weeks of age, so you are limited in terms of time 
span.

Anybody with blissful, trouble-free thoughts of a puppy they once 
owned have probably repressed the memories of the trying adolescent 
phase! Remember, most dogs get surrendered to shelters and rescues 
around the 6-12 month mark. Because of the breed's tendency towards 
dog aggression, early socialization around other animals is important. A 
Pit Bull needs to learn to respond to his owner in the presence of other 
animals. Remedial socialization and training is never easy and will never 
bring the dog to the point he'd have reached had these things been 
worked on during the formative months.Dogs of the same sex are more likely to fight. 
If you already have a dog at home, seriously consider a Pit Bull of the opposite sex. 
Puppies are hard work, especially Pit Bulls. 
Unless you have sufficient time to devote to a pup, an adult may be a wiser decision.

Many prospective owners look to a puppy because they feel "safer" 
with one, believing that they can train and mold it into whatever type of 
adult dog they desire, and won't have to worry about the dog turning 
"vicious". If they "raise it with the kids and cats", that means it will be a 
perfect adult, non-aggressive and a friend to all. This is one of those 
urban myth type things that has an element of truth to it but has 
gotten a bit distorted and exaggerated the more it's been passed 
around. The subject has been hotly debated by behaviorists for 
decades, but most are now in agreement that both environment (how 
and where an organism is raised) and genetics play an important role in 
adult temperament and behavior. Environment "acts upon" genetics 
and genetics help determine how an organism responds to 
environmental stimuli. That is partly why two organisms raised in the 
same environment can turn out so different.

What does this all mean for you? Well, raising a pup with your other 
pets and/or children, training him "right" and so on, will all have a very 
positive effect on the pup's behavior as an adult. However, in the end, 
you cannot completely discount genetics.

A dog with good genetic makeup will have a huge leg up when raised in 
a healthy environment, and sometimes despite a bad environment may 
still end up a-ok (which many an abused/neglected rescue dog has 
demonstrated). A dog with bad genetic makeup will always have bad 
genetic makeup, and despite the best efforts to raise and train him 
properly, an owner will always be fighting an uphill battle. In some 
cases, all the training and love in the world cannot overcome a dog's 
genetic problem behavior tendencies.

This is all important to grasp not only for so-called abnormal behavior, 
but also in terms of dog- aggression in Pit Bulls. As a whole, the breed 
is susceptible to dog-aggression (this sort of aggression is NOT 
considered ?bad? or ?abnormal? per se). Despite being ?raised with? other 
dogs in a family, a Pit Bull may still end up dog-aggressive ? even 
towards his housemates.Although proper raising and training 
are important in teaching a dog how to be a well-mannered family 
member, all the training in the world won't "cure" a dog who is 
temperamentally incorrect or prone to certain behaviors like dog- 
aggression.

An adult, fully-matured Pit Bull ( 3 years of age or older), is a wise 
choice for your first Pit Bull. A dog of this age has manifested, for the 
most part, his true temperament and personality. He's done growing 
and past the rowdy puppy stage. He's very much "what you see is what 
you get". An adult dog adopted from a reputable Pit Bull rescue will 
have been temperament tested and shown to be healthy and sound. If 
you have other animals at home or are worried about ending up with a 
highly dog-aggressive dog, an adult is an excellent idea.

Dog-aggression in Pit Bulls may not show itself to full extent until the 
animal reaches maturity (usually after 2). With puppies, you never quite 
know how dog-aggressive they'll be as adults. Adopting an adult Pit Bull 
affords you the luxury of being able to be matched with the dog that 
will best fit into your unique situation. Worried about bonding? You 
need not. Pit Bulls re-home exceptionally well and bond fully to new 
owners, even as older adults. And if you are searching for variety, you'll 
find plenty in the kennels of rescues throughout the country.
With adult (3 years and older) dogs, what you see is what you get.

Adopting an adult dog will allow you to choose the kind of dog best suited to your home.
No guess work, no worries that a pup might not mature into the dog of your dreams.

Where do you get a dog? There really are only three choices: A) from an 
ethical breeder; B) from a reputable rescue organization that 
specializes in Pit Bulls; or C) a shelter/all-breed rescue.

Let's first look at option A. There are numerous breeders of American Pit 
Bull Terriers. Some are very selective, dedicated, ethical people who 
only produce the most sound, stable puppies and place their dogs in 
carefully screened homes, and keep in contact with purchasers 
throughout the dogs' lives--this is the type of breeder you should 
purchase from. Sadly, too many breeders producing Pit Bulls are not 
knowledgeable about proper breed temperament, health and dog care. 
They sell their dogs to anybody who can pay them. This type of breeder 
cares little for the breed, and is only out to make a buck. Avoid this type 
of breeder like the plague! Also beware the well-intentioned, but 
uneducated "backyard breeder", and pet shops should be avoided at all 
costs.

So where do you find an ethical breeder? Breed magazines, dog 
publications, national breed clubs, and the Internet are all helpful 
resources. You WON'T find ethical breeders in want-ads or ads tacked 
up on your local supermarket's bulletin board. Also beware the breeder 
that casually advertises "Pit Bull Puppies For Sale" over the Internet, 
sites that offer "mail order" puppies, or those that advertise more than 
one breed of dog.

Now for option B. Rescues obtain their dogs a variety of ways and from 
various places: shelters, owner turn-ins, abusive situations, breeder 
rejects, strays, etc. There are some truly amazing, wonderful dogs in 
rescue awaiting homes. But choosing a rescue organization is 
something that takes time and consideration, the same as if you were 
selecting a breeder to purchase from. Walk away from any rescue that 
tries to force a dog on you or one that hands over an animal without 
asking you a million and one questions. Ask the rescue what their policy 
on adopting out human-aggressive dogs is. Rescues that attempt to 
rehome dogs that have been knowingly aggressive towards humans 
should be scratched off your list. And all reputable rescues thoroughly 
evaluate their dogs prior to placement.

Rescues are a valuable resource, both for the dogs they help and the 
people looking for that special companion. Nothing feels quite so good 
as knowing you saved a life, and adopted dogs can make some of the 
most wonderful pets imaginable. There are many homeless Pit Bulls that 
need caring owners, and by obtaining a dog from a rescue, you are 
helping to put a dent in the overpopulation problem. For more 
information on rescues and rescued dogs, please see the 
Recommended Rescues page.

Option C: Dogs in shelters and all-breed rescues many times are not 
properly evaluated for temperament and since they come from 
questionable backgrounds, it is quite possible you may stumble across 
a dog with poor temperament. These organizations may not have the 
breed-specific knowledge to really guide you in your decision to adopt a 
Pit Bull, either, so you may be matched with a dog that is ill-suited to 
your specific circumstances. Good dogs can and do come from shelters 
and all-breed rescues, and some are truly Pit Bull-savvy (for an example 
of a breed-savvy shelter, check out the Liberty Humane Society in 
Jersey City, NJ!). Screen a shelter/all-breed rescue before you decide to 
adopt from one![/align]

What You Should Know Before You Bring An APBT Home


----------



## dixieland

:goodpost: Great info! I wish more people would see this before getting one.


----------



## Sadie

Me too Dixie I am really thinking about making this a sticky! LOL


----------



## dixieland

I think a sticky would be a great idea!


----------



## k8nkane

Great info!

Case in point with the genetics/environmental thing ....

Kane and Roxie were littermates and were together their entire lives except for a four hour period when my ex got Roxie before I got Kane. They had the same socialization, the same exposure to other dogs, etc.

But they're totally different dogs. Roxie is friendly with everyone but a bit reserved for the first couple of minutes. Kane is all wags from the minute someone approaches him. Roxie started showing signs of being dog selective around 6 months and then became fully dog aggressive (but manageable) around 11 months. Kane has yet to meet a dog he hasn't liked.

You can't say environment is everything, just like you can't say genetics is everything.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Awsome post!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

*bangs fists on table and chants* STI-CKY STI-CKY STI-CKY.

good posting sadie


----------



## Sadie

[email protected] Miss APBT ...


----------



## Sadie

Sticky it is


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Wonderful read!!!


----------



## Luvum

Another great post Sadie. Did you write it?

The only thing I disagree with is the statement that says "if you work fulltime, a puppy of any breed is not something you should consider". It shouldn't be a problem working full time while raising a puppy as long as you consider the puppy's needs and plan accordingly so those needs are met. That might mean skipping lunch to fly home to let the pup out to go potty or maybe having a neighbor help out during the day if you can't get home on time. But it certainly be done.

I also want to say that I totally agree that shelters might not be knowledgable about the breed. I was told by the shelter I adopted Gracie from that she would be the perfect dog for my family because I was looking for a playmate for my other dogs and she just loves other dogs. I didn't know (and wasn't told) that sometimes DA issues don't arise until maturity. Of course I know better now, and I wouldn't trade her for the world, but I wish I had done more research on my own instead of just listening to what the shelter told me.


----------



## Sadie

No I didn't write it


----------



## Xiahko

I lucked out with Option C when I adopted Bruno. All pit bulls go through Bulls eye dog evaluations before they are considered adoptable.

I work full time,and it's worked out with Beia so far. She gets her socialization,and I live 5 min away,so she gets to go potty.


----------



## truepits92

love this ... putting it on my site (links to both) THANK YOU SADIE  its just what I was looking for


----------



## surfer

i have in some way or another been involved with, or kept between 15-20 apbt"s for the last 30yrs. to say its a commitment is an understatement. it is a way of life. the only thing that i would suggest is take your time, be selective about your first ones. if i could do it over, i would go ahead and invest in a proven female. yes, its gonna cost between 3-5k but if she has already produced dogs that have the qualities that you want in your animals, then she's worth her weight in gold TO YOU and thats all that really matters. then when she comes in heat plan on between $500- 1,000 FOR A STUD FEE thats about normal nowadays. then you'll have your own litter to get you started, keep the ones you want. then you can let some go to some friends at a good price and start to make your money back. GOOD LUCK, YIS


----------



## pitbull fancier

nice informative read , this also goes for ALL breeds of dogs .


----------



## richierich

Hello Everyone. About 2 years ago I lost my girl, Nala to cushings and diabetes. I think I'm ready to welcome a new dog into our family but I want to make better decisions this time. I guess I was partially lucky. I found a craigslist ad for a beautiful red nose APBT and she was amazing for 7 years but I don't want to risk it. I'm trying to do all my research but I would really appreciate some help. I'm looking for an affordable but notable breeder for XL APBT. As you can imagine they're so many and really difficult to authenticate. There is one breeder that caught my eye, but your advise shif really help. Does anyone know anything about Bayou blood kennels in Louisiana?


----------



## EckoMac

Welcome to GP Rich. I'm sorry for your loss.
A few bits of info that you'll need to know when looking for your next dog. There is no such thing as XL APBT and if the breeder has them listed as such, you should steer away from that breeder. XL is a class in the ABKC for American Bullies. APBT max out at around 65 lbs. 
After reviewing the site for Bayou I see that they actually proudly list Iron Cross Kennels in their dogs pedigrees. ICK was banned from the UKC for hanging papers. (hanging papers is falsifying pedigrees, which usually means they have out-crossed with another breed which would then create mutts and not the breed they have papered)

The best advice that I can give is to go to an ABKC show. Look at the dogs there. Find dogs that you like and ask the owners how they're bred. See if they have a kennel and breed responsibly. Then price them out and find the perfect pup. Don't expect a well bred AmBully to be cheap though. They tend to overprice them. But if you hang around shows and get to know people, sometimes they cut you a deal.


----------



## richierich

EckoMac, Thank you for the guidance and advice. This is exactly what I needed to get me off on the right path. I will look into ABKC shos in my area. 

Do you recommend any publications, sites, or Youtube sites to find reputable breeders?


----------



## EckoMac

richierich said:


> EckoMac, Thank you for the guidance and advice. This is exactly what I needed to get me off on the right path. I will look into ABKC shos in my area.
> 
> Do you recommend any publications, sites, or Youtube sites to find reputable breeders?


I do not recommend any other way to seek out a responsibly bred Bully outside of visiting shows and getting to know people in the Bully community. There are far too many back yard breeders out there and anyone can set up a website or Youtube page to peddle puppies. The key is to find someone who knows what they are breeding (AmBully not APBT), titles their dogs, and breeds for conformation/work and health. You'll be hard pressed to find a working Bully, but you can find conformation correct dogs that are healthy if you take the time to research and get acquainted with breeders and kennels.


----------



## patchoulismom

I literally had NO CLUE as to what I was getting into. See, I wasn’t set on a pitbull, I just wanted “a dog” for companionship, I grew up with large, rambunctious dogs, I figured I’d know my stuff. 
Enters Patchouli the rescue pitbull... 

And yes it’s true, pitbulls are a completely different breed, omg... 

But it’s all for the best: once you go pit, you just can’t quit! 

So far my biggest challenge has been dealing with the ignoramus coalition of those who are convinced that Patchouli is a vicious killer while he tries to back away from charging chihuahuas. 
Otherwise I get assaulted daily by giant slobbery kisses, I am blackmailed into giving aggressive belly rubs under pain of getting slimed if I don’t comply immediately, and I am doomed to being in shape now since we walk/hike about 10 miles a day to keep His Royal Majesty Sit Patchouli Cuddles the First happy. 

My quality of life has easily quintupled since he came into my life. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jalpa

Thanks a lot for making this post. I have so may friends who rushed into getting a pit bull, only to later find out that they couldn't really keep them. My advice to most people who want a pit bull is to take your time before making a decision. It's best for both you and the dog if you are think ahead about all of the responsibilities that come with training and caring for a well rounded pit bull.


----------



## PetMom4Life

10 miles a day is quite a trek for us 2-legged type! Sounds like Patchouli should be giving some foot-rubs in exchange!


----------



## patchoulismom

PetMom4Life said:


> 10 miles a day is quite a trek for us 2-legged type! Sounds like Patchouli should be giving some foot-rubs in exchange!


Oh but he does. Sit Patchouli Cuddles the First gets a full body and paw massage whenever he wants... which means several times a day &#55357;&#56834;

EDIT: I misread. I doesn't give massages, he gives... SPONGE BATHS &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RichardDavis

I have looked through this tread today and remembered how I`ve got my Pete. At first I just wanted a dog so I started to search for information. By the moment I've bought Pete, half of the Internet was read by me to be sure that everythyng will go right. At the same time, I know, some people do not even try to know more about the dog before having it. And they do not imagine their future responsibility and dog`s needs. So this is a nice post, I just afraid that not many of such owners will see it...


----------



## mila22

Very insightful. I'll share it


----------



## pooch495

Very well said. I agree with everything, and definitely about the genetics. Like stated, dog agression in this breed may not show up until later on, our female was fine with other dogs until she was almost 4 years old, and then it was a different story. This is a fantastic breed but only for responisble and educated owners.


----------



## Jblaapbt

Definitely a breed to research, I spent almost 3 years between research and finding 2 APBT of similar background but not close enough to need a quick outcross when breed just glad the old lines are still kept right by those who truly appreciate the breed and want to preserve it. I've tried to tell people to never leave them alone with other pets, and I found out the hard way they escape crates, kennels, and even sliding glass doors and can close them behind themselves the hard way, luckily with no issues of aggressive tendencies being a reason or the resulting issue of escape but some dogs can and will clear up words near 8-10ft fences if they are fit enough. I had a football sized yard that I kept them constantly running around in between fetch and them romping around the only animals that were safe around them were all cats for some reason, and dogs I introduced specifically to them outside their territory which is sound advice when adding a new dog a walk test with a distance of about 30ft to start to judge their reaction and make sure they aren't solely focused of the other dog is a huge help, animal friendly only goes so far. My Sophia would instantly go into full blown aggression when another dog would show any sort of aggressiveness, Tyler was much more relaxed but if she went he was sure to follow his woman lol. Luckily I did raise them both from Tyler at 4 weeks and Sophia at 5 weeks they tend to listen better when the habits are formed to be more productive, I've had to rehab and re-home a few ex-pit dogs since my two would not tolerate the aggression and I don't like seeing dogs abused in anyway, not saying everyone who ever used them in that manner abused them, but standby vets and high care costs are less and less a priority to people these days. My favorite was Roxy I got her from someone who bred her back to back and I couldn't stand to see him ruin a good dog like he was, she did great with Sophie at 7 weeks til about 7 months when Sophie proved to be a force to be reckoned with coming in to her first heat and they were separated for the next almost year before Roxy was ready to go to someplace with pets. The means of separation I feel also helps or hurts their behavioral issues too, restrictions tend to drive APBT crazy especially if another dog or animal in general is in view they like freedom and tend to not get so tense which has cause some issues in the keeping of several for me in the past. But a lot of work and the preparation for one after the research should end in a good result. Awesome post


----------

